# Probiotics



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

Like all of us here, I spend a good portion of my time researching my digestive issues and looking for that magic key that will solve everything. Maybe the right vitamin, or herb, or medication, or probiotic. So far the only two things that I have found that I like are Effervescent Vitamin C from Life Extension (good osmotic laxative - draws water into the bowel without cramping), and triphala. Triphala is great, helps speed up digestion. I have been weary of probiotics though, since I developed SIBO after taking Renew Life Critical Care. It has prebiotics in it, and I think that I had a touch of SIBO and this caused it to proliferate. I work with a nutritionist and she says to STAY AWAY from prebiotics. So I do. I have not touched probiotics since then, despite being on antibiotics three times in the past six months (ear infection, chest infection, and then SIBO). I am paranoid of making it worse, or developing it again (I suspect it has come bacK as I am bloating up again).

However, I have read absolutely glowing reviews about a probiotic called Megasporebiotic. I haven't seen a single bad review about it, and people rave about how it solves their digestive dilemmas. It has even been mentioned that it can help SIBO. I found a source for it, and ordered it of course. This product does contain a prebiotic. I can swear to you that I practically have a case of PTSD regarding the SIBO, and probiotics and just the word prebiotics immediately sets off alarm bells in my mind and the paranoia sets in. I had such a bad experience with Renew LIfe, and am so angry at myself for ever thinking it would be a good idea to take it.

Has anyone tried Megasporebiotic? What are your thoughts? Can this worsen my situation? I know that something is not right with me in the bacterial sense. Prior to the experience with Renew Life, I had perfect motility and bowel movements (as long as I took my thyroid medication - without it, that was a different story!!). Then everything stopped, and hasn't returned to normal, and it literally happened over night. The antibiotics reduced the bloating for about a week and a half, and my bowels actually appeared normal instead of dehydrated little pebbles. But the bloating is back, and the motility seems to be slowing again. I feel like I need to try a probiotic. Clearly something is out of balance!!

Has anyone found success with probiotics? Has anyone tried Megasporebiotic?


----------



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

I have continued researching Megasporebiotic, and found this. It sounds very interesting (https://www.megasporebiotic.co.uk/pages/megaspore-seminar-april-2016)

Specifically this (I think the spelling errors are due to the transcriber)

*"Is there any risk that bacillus can overgrow and be SIBO?*
No, in fact a European human clinical trial showed that bacillus can be used to treat SIBO. They can come alive in the small intestines, but when they do, they will bring the levels of overgrown bacteria that should not be there and they resist the fermentation process in the small bowel, which is what causes the bloating and damage to tissue in SIBO. To they can in fact be a good treatment for SIBO."

However, it also mentions that the bacteria live in the gut for 21 days, so they don't stay, which means that you need to keep taking it. I am wondering if you take it for long enough it can kill of that bacteria in the small intestine.

When I read this, I feel very hopeful. I am willing to try anything, but I am also a bit frightened by it all. My fear isn't that it won't work, but that it could make everything worse.


----------

